# Problem mit ObjektStreams.



## Eiswolf (2. Dez 2005)

Huhu,

folgendes Problem:
Ich habe eine Klasse von der ich ein Objekt in einer Liste speichere. Dieses möchte ich per ObjektOutputStream über ein Netzwerk übertragen. Das Objekt enthält Elemente aus Java Graphics2D mit diversen Attributen. Sobald ich jedoch mit writeObject(o), wobei o das jeweilige Element der Liste ist, versuche es zu verschicken tritt eine IOException auf mit folgenden Details: 


```
java.io.NotSerializableException: java.awt.geom.GeneralPath
```

oder auch


```
java.io.NotSerializableException: java.awt.geom.Rectangle2D$Double
```

oder 
	
	
	
	





```
java.io.NotSerializableException: java.awt.geom.Ellipse2D$Double
```

usw.

Die Klasse des Objektes ist mit implements Serializable versehen. Was mache ich falsch bzw. wie ändere ich es?

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Lim_Dul (2. Dez 2005)

Keine nicht serialializerbaren Klassen in deinem Objekt nutzten.


----------



## meez (5. Dez 2005)

Wenn deine Superklasse nicht serialisierbar ist, kannst du noch 100 mal Serializable  implementieren, und es wird trotzdem nicht gehen...


----------



## Eiswolf (5. Dez 2005)

Jo, danke, klappt nun.


----------

